# Seeking Christmas treat recipes - mince pies etc



## Sally W (Nov 21, 2017)

Does anyone have any good Christmas recipes please? I tried some mince pies with just cooked apple and they were dire. So any good low carb mincemeat or cake recipes would be much appreciated


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 21, 2017)

I think you will be struggling to find a low carb mincemeat recipe, considering it is mad with dried fruit.  I've seen a recipe for low carb mince pies, but were basically apple pies with spices added.  Same with cake recipes.  I suppose you could try making a flour-less cake using berries to replace the dried fruit, add mixed spices, make a sugar free marzipan & coat with a cream cheese frosting.  Alternatively, make a Yule Log.  I made one last year & it was gorgeous.  I posted the recipe in the recipe section on here.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is the link.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/low-carb-yule-log.63006/


----------



## Sally W (Nov 21, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I think you will be struggling to find a low carb mincemeat recipe, considering it is mad with dried fruit.  I've seen a recipe for low carb mince pies, but were basically apple pies with spices added.  Same with cake recipes.  I suppose you could try making a flour-less cake using berries to replace the dried fruit, add mixed spices, make a sugar free marzipan & coat with a cream cheese frosting.  Alternatively, make a Yule Log.  I made one last year & it was gorgeous.  I posted the recipe in the recipe section on here.


Yes that’s the thing with dried fruit. Ah I have a sweets recipe book with marzipan recipe in it: that’s an idea....I’ve seen a recipe for a marzipan and cherry cake so I must look that one up and adapt it. Hope my processor can blitz xylitol. Love Low Carb Yum: everything works on there. Especially low carb Baileys mmmm....thanks Mark


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2017)

The cherries are the only problem!  Cherry cake always contains glace cherries ie crammed full of 100% sugar syrup - and cherries are a high carb fruit even fresh immediately off the flippin tree!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's better to have a small portion of something really tasty than more of some inferior substitute.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2017)

Copepod said:


> I think it's better to have a small portion of something really tasty than more of some inferior substitute.


I’m coming round to that idea. I have plenty of cake recipes for the rest of the year so for a few days don’t suppose it’ll do too much harm. I have a mini cake tin so maybe make some with low carb pastry and a few raisins in with the apple.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2017)

trophywench said:


> The cherries are the only problem!  Cherry cake always contains glace cherries ie crammed full of 100% sugar syrup - and cherries are a high carb fruit even fresh immediately off the flippin tree!


Hmm I’d use fresh and a small number only


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm not low carbing this Christmas.  Going all out for 3 days.


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2017)

Loving it! I’m doing the same. Find it difficult whole of December meeting up pals who indulge and that’s too long a time to hit the carbs..


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 22, 2017)

A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.


----------



## Beck S (Nov 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm not low carbing this Christmas.  Going all out for 3 days.



Same here too - I can live without the chocolate to be honest, but my Dad makes the best Christmas dinner, and there's no way I'm missing out on my favourite meal of the year.  I just have to persuade my Mum that I'm allowed roast potatoes for the day


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.





Mark Parrott said:


> A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.


 yes. I went to Italy for a week and indulged in pizza, pasta and other carbs during the week. Came back and my HBAic had gone up very slightly as I went straight back on the wagon once holiday was over. Current HBAiC is 36 down from 40s which shows my diet is having an impact


----------



## Sally W (Nov 22, 2017)

Last year at the diabetes Christmas party our chairman had 2 large mince pies on his plate and said he’d had a couple during the day too!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 23, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Same here too - I can live without the chocolate to be honest, but my Dad makes the best Christmas dinner, and there's no way I'm missing out on my favourite meal of the year.  I just have to persuade my Mum that I'm allowed roast potatoes for the day


Of course you can Beck. As Mark said what impact is it going to have overall- unless of course it’s not currently well controlled. Saw a post somewhere last year where someone said it was damaging to eat carbs at any Christmas day or not. I loved one reply  which was ‘I’d hate to live in your house’. That made me smile and has stayed with me ever since. Treat yourself


----------



## Beck S (Nov 23, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Of course you can Beck. As Mark said what impact is it going to have overall- unless of course it’s not currently well controlled. Saw a post somewhere last year where someone said it was damaging to eat carbs at any Christmas day or not. I loved one reply  which was ‘I’d hate to live in your house’. That made me smile and has stayed with me ever since. Treat yourself


Definitely.  And that really does sound horribly boring!


----------



## Sally W (Nov 23, 2017)

Notice you’re recently diagnosed. I hope you get plenty of support and if you are going low carb and want any recipes I’ve got a few trusted ones I could let you have


----------



## Drummer (Nov 25, 2017)

I can't remember any difficulty in keeping to low carb over Christmas last year - there are so many good things which will not raise my blood glucose - all the meat, fish, shellfish, salads, carefully chosen veges, trifle with real custard and no sugar jelly, berries and real cream.
The new 81 percent chocolate from Lidl is good.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 25, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm not low carbing this Christmas.  Going all out for 3 days.


Me too Mark ~ i wouldn't miss out on either of my daughters Christmas day roasts. But have to say I will be alert as to portion size as per usual.


----------



## Vince_UK (Nov 25, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.


I am going to follow style Mark. I like it


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't low carb LOL *

But anyway Xmas Day food is entirely carb and calorie free, same as it is on your birthday.  Everybody knows that!

* However eldest (the chef) knows if she makes me S/f crème brulee for my lunch dessert - I can have trifle at tea time.  She loves her 'wicked' step mother, she does!


----------



## Poppy460 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Glad to know I am not the only one who is looking for something extra over Christmas. I know I will have to give up on the Christmas cake but I have found a super recipe for sugar free brownies and carrot cake using sweet potatoes and carrots on the BBC Good Food website. But does anyone have a recipe for some simple spiced Christmas biscuits?


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 28, 2017)

trophywench said:


> The cherries are the only problem!  Cherry cake always contains glace cherries ie crammed full of 100% sugar syrup - and cherries are a high carb fruit even fresh immediately off the flippin tree!


Can’t even eat one of these sugar devils without insulin! They are so nice.


----------



## Jackie Reast (Nov 29, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Yes that’s the thing with dried fruit. Ah I have a sweets recipe book with marzipan recipe in it: that’s an idea....I’ve seen a recipe for a marzipan and cherry cake so I must look that one up and adapt it. Hope my processor can blitz xylitol. Love Low Carb Yum: everything works on there. Especially low carb Baileys mmmm....thanks Mark


Please please please can you share the low carb Baileys recipe? A bottle of Baileys while cooking Christmas dinner has been my tradition for many years and I was devasted to think I couldn't do it this year. I will be happy with just a couple of glasses (I would even forfeit the roast spuds to have it)


----------



## clive555555 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Sally W I would give shop bought pastries. a miss even without Type 2, I prefer baked apple, hot or cold, even mixed with my morning porridge, for Yuletide maybe stuff them with Sultanas or if you're really brave mince meat, remember if you do try some baked apple, shave the bottom off, so they stand up while cooking, score with sharp knife round the equator and de-core. Happy Yuletide and New Year all the best clive55555


----------



## Sally W (Nov 29, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Hi Sally W I would give shop bought pastries. a miss even without Type 2, I prefer baked apple, hot or cold, even mixed with my morning porridge, for Yuletide maybe stuff them with Sultanas or if you're really brave mince meat, remember if you do try some baked apple, shave the bottom off, so they stand up while cooking, score with sharp knife round the equator and de-core. Happy Yuletide and New Year all the best clive55555





Jackie Reast said:


> Please please please can you share the low carb Baileys recipe? A bottle of Baileys while cooking Christmas dinner has been my tradition for many years and I was devasted to think I couldn't do it this year. I will be happy with just a couple of glasses (I would even forfeit the roast spuds to hav
> 
> 
> clive555555 said:
> ...


----------



## Sally W (Nov 29, 2017)

Jackie Reast said:


> Please please please can you share the low carb Baileys recipe? A bottle of Baileys while cooking Christmas dinner has been my tradition for many years and I was devasted to think I couldn't do it this year. I will be happy with just a couple of glasses (I would even forfeit the roast spuds to have it)


Not sure why my reply appears several times. Hope you enjoy the recipe


----------



## Jackie Reast (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks Sally I am definitely making this


----------



## Sally W (Nov 30, 2017)

Jackie Reast said:


> Thanks Sally I am definitely making this


Go for it Jackie it’s great. I use xylitol as my sweetener and only make small bottles and remake if I run out. Also needs storing in the fridge too.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 1, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.


Thank goodness mine's not until May! I feel a little indulgence coming on...mmmmm yum


----------



## Carolg (Dec 2, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> A bit of indulgence of Christmas isn't going to make a jot of difference in the long run.  Just remember to get back on the wagon straight afterwards.  And make sure you don't have your next HbA1c check up early in the new year.


Mine is at end of January


----------



## Beck S (Dec 4, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Notice you’re recently diagnosed. I hope you get plenty of support and if you are going low carb and want any recipes I’ve got a few trusted ones I could let you have


Thanks Sally W, I am recent, three months this week!  I'm about to have my first Hba1c this week after diagnosis, so I have my fingers crossed.  I've surprised myself at how much effort I've managed to put in and that my levels have been generally really good, so I'm happy.  Been hard but pleased so far.  Still work to do though.  That's why I'm kind of not too bothered about Christmas this year!  Thanks for the offer too.  I think after the holiday I'm going to look more at recipes and stuff so that would be great.



Sally W said:


> Go for it Jackie it’s great. I use xylitol as my sweetener and only make small bottles and remake if I run out. Also needs storing in the fridge too.


Is xylitol the sweetener that's supposed to not have an aftertaste?


----------



## Sally W (Dec 4, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Thanks Sally W, I am recent, three months this week!  I'm about to have my first Hba1c this week after diagnosis, so I have my fingers crossed.  I've surprised myself at how much effort I've managed to put in and that my levels have been generally really good, so I'm happy.  Been hard but pleased so far.  Still work to do though.  That's why I'm kind of not too bothered about Christmas this year!  Thanks for the offer too.  I think after the holiday I'm going to look more at recipes and stuff so that would be great.
> 
> 
> Is xylitol the sweetener that's supposed to not have an aftertaste?


Ah it’s hard first Christmas. I was diagnosed early December and remember I felt completely deflated. I’m going a little easy over festive season and seriously back in January. Yes xylitol doesn’t have an aftertaste. I blitzed some at the weekend to make marzipan and it was like icing sugar. Name I use is total sweet. Holland &  Barrett have a buy one get one half price deal at mo too!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 5, 2017)

I just make sure I’ve got enough insulin and hammer it for a day. As has been said, one day doesn’t matter as long as you keep an insulin lid on it. That’s why I’d hate to be Type 2, it’s a curse.


----------

